# Bellator 97 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 97 takes place in 4 days July 31st at 6:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 14 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 14 out of 14 it will be doubled. GDPofDRB won the contest last time out watch out if he plays again.



> Michael Chandler vs. David Rickels
> Ben Askren vs. Andrey Koreshkov
> Muhammed Lawal vs. Jacob Noe
> Ryan Martinez vs. Vitaly Minakov
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
Bknmax
GDPofDRB
e-thug
Stun Gun
kantowrestler


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Stacked card. Would pay.

*Michael Chandler* vs. David Rickels
*Ben Askren* vs. Andrey Koreshkov 
*Muhammed Lawal* vs. Jacob Noe
*Ryan Martinez* vs. Vitaly Minakov
Jared Downing vs. *Patricio Freire*
*Will Brooks* vs. Cris Leyva
*Rodrigo Lima* vs. Rafael Silva
*Frank Baca* vs. Anthony Leone
Mike Barreras vs. *Bubba Jenkins*
*Richard Jacquez* vs. Javier Palacios
Keith Berry vs. *Jeremy Kimball*
Felipe Chavez vs. *Adrian Cruz*
*Shawn Bunch* vs. Steve Garcia
*Donald Sanchez* vs. Cliff Wright


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

let's have at er!

*Michael Chandler* vs. David Rickels
*Ben Askren* vs. Andrey Koreshkov
*Muhammed Lawal* vs. Jacob Noe
*Ryan Martinez* vs. Vitaly Minakov
Jared Downing vs. *Patricio Freire*
*Will Brooks* vs. Cris Leyva
*Rodrigo Lima* vs. Rafael Silva
*Frank Baca* vs. Anthony Leone 
Mike Barreras vs. *Bubba Jenkins*
Richard Jacquez vs. *Javier Palacios*
Keith Berry vs. *Jeremy Kimball*
Felipe Chavez vs. *Adrian Cruz*
*Shawn Bunch* vs. Steve Garcia
*Donald Sanchez* vs. Cliff Wright

These Bellator cards are tough on the undercard, couple guys making there pro debuts makes it impossible to make a good judgement!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

*Michael Chandler* vs. David Rickels
*Ben Askren *vs. Andrey Koreshkov 
*Muhammed Lawal* vs. Jacob Noe
Ryan Martinez vs. *Vitaly Minakov*
Jared Downing vs. *Patricio Freire*
*Will Brooks* vs. Cris Leyva
*Rodrigo Lima *vs. Rafael Silva
Frank Baca vs. *Anthony Leone*
Mike Barreras vs. *Bubba Jenkins*
Richard Jacquez vs. *Javier Palacios*
Keith Berry vs. *Jeremy Kimball*
Felipe Chavez vs. *Adrian Cruz*
*Shawn Bunch* vs. Steve Garcia
Donald Sanchez vs. *Cliff Wright*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah just let everyone know! I'm in by the way.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 97 pick results for...

Stun Gun


> Michael Chandler :thumbsup:
> Ben Askren :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> ...


e-thug


> Michael Chandler :thumbsup:
> Ben Askren :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Ryan Martinez :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Michael Chandler :thumbsup:
> Ben Askren :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Ryan Martinez :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Michael Chandler :thumbsup:
> Ben Askren :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> ...


Bknmax


> Michael Chandler :thumbsup:
> Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> David Rickels :thumbsdown:
> Ben Askren :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> Bellator 97 results:
> 
> WILL BROOKS VS. CRIS LEYVA
> Result: Will Brooks def. Cris Leyva via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 2:20
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys, that was a nice turnout... the winner tonight is ... AlphaDawg with 13 right, almost doubled it but here come your 5,000,000 credits.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just gonna post here so it'll let me know when the results are up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats man that was a nice score to top the rest of a group who obviously knew their stuff.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't know how I missed the results when I typed that haha. Thanks! Almost got to double it but Rafael Silva pulled off the upset. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought I would've done better.


----------

